# BIOS Problem.. Urgent help



## saswat23 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a* Asus P8H67M-EVO* mobo. 
Recently i installed motherboard monitor and when i tried entering the bios after restarting, i just couldn't. Neither the mouse nor the keyboard is working. I mean when i am moving the mouse the mouse returns back to Bottom Right Corner of the screen again and again.
So, guys please help me. What should i do to solve this problem?


----------



## asingh (Jun 1, 2011)

Try the standard CMOS reset..!


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 1, 2011)

can you tell me how to do that plz..

i am really very tensed.


----------



## d3p (Jun 1, 2011)

Few things need to be taken care now at this point.

1. Get the latest bios flashed.

2. Make sure the USB KB & Mouse option is enabled from the bios [not sure whether its a PS/2 or USB].

3. Is there any driver conflict, then use CCleaner for Registry Cleaning & restart.

4. Try connecting any other USB devices.

5. If you have connected it to the front usb ports then verify the connections in MoBo.

update the status, after following the above process.

If you are using Win 7 then check Device Manager in Control Panel


----------



## vickybat (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes flashing the bios is a good suggestion. I think it will solve the problem. Follow the steps that d3p5kor posted  and let us know.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 1, 2011)

1. How to do that exactly.
2. I cant access the BIOS at all. so how do i check if KB and Mouse are enabled. BTW Its working perfectly in Windows.
3. No driver conflicts.
4. My KB is PS/2 and Mouse is USB. Both are not working in the BIOS so i dont think there is any problem with USB port.
5. All the connections are in the ports at the back.

BTW my actual problem is that whenever i move my Mouse in the BIOS it automatically moves down to the right bottom corner.
Even the keyboard works horizontally in the BIOS. And vertically when i move it down it automatically move up.


----------



## d3p (Jun 1, 2011)

^ you can update your BIOS by using the below tool.

*BUPDATER 1.22* - its available under download section -> Select the OS & Bios Utility.

Download the latest Bios & use the above bios utility to flash the new bios.

*ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8H67-M EVO*


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, let me try..
Will update soon..

Still no hope of getting rid of that problem.
Actually in motherboard monitor i searched for my mobo but as i didnt find it so by mistake i clicked on another mobo from Asus. So, is this problem due to it..??

i think my bios is tweaked to the bios of the old mobo i selected in motherboard monitor. 
So, how to solve this..??

plz help me guyzz..


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 2, 2011)

Hav u tried the standard CMOS reset, by removing the button cell on the mobo...?


----------



## dreatica (Jun 2, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Ok, let me try..
> Will update soon..
> 
> Still no hope of getting rid of that problem.
> ...



Hard reset your Bios settings by removing the CMOS battery for 5 minutes causing the computer to forget all settings.

*www.computerhope.com/jargon/c/cmos.gif

If battery removing doesn't work, try this :


Power down your PC.

Locate a rocker-style switch at the back of your PC (if applicable), and switch it from the on position (I) to the off position (O). If there is no switch disconnect the power cord from power supply.

Find the 3-pin jumper near the power supply on the motherboard, typically labeled "clear cmos" or "reset bios".

Remove the jumper from the default position (typically connecting the 1st and 2nd pins).

Replace the jumper to connect the 2nd and 3rd pins.

Push the power button on the front of your PC once.

Wait a minute.

Return the jumper to its default position, connecting the 1st and 2nd pins.

Move the rocker-style switch at the back of your PC (if applicable), to the on (I) position.

Power on your PC with its front power button.

How to Reset Your BIOS - wikiHow


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Will update you today evening after i try it.

I just tried the steps above by removing the Li-Battery for a minute, but all in vain. The problem still persists.
So, what should i do next...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2011)

Keep everything disconnected even the mobo battery for atleast 30 minutes then try again.
Refit everything of the mobo, ram, everything. You may never know


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

What will happen if i disconnect all for 30mins. Will this solve my problem.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> What will happen if i disconnect all for 30mins. Will this solve my problem.



You should follow the instructions given by @*dreatica*

Take out the battery for at least 5 minutes.

If the above procedure does not work then do the following:

Step 1 : Go to windows

Step 2 : Open Internet Explorer and go to Asus website.

Step 3 : Look for the latest BIOS update for your motherboard and download it.

Step 4 : Follow the instructions in the .rar file to update your mobo BIOS.

Step 5 : Restart and go to BIOS and check the keyboard & Mouse.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, will update after i try the above steps today evening.

Thank you all for your valuable supports. BIOS Flash just solved my problem. 
Thanks all very much.


----------

